# Shrimp & Scallops w/Lemony Soy Marinade



## muralboy (Aug 8, 2015)

First time doing shrimp/scallops on pellet grill. Added subtle wood smoke flavor. Definitely a repeat














image.jpg



__ muralboy
__ Aug 8, 2015


----------



## driedstick (Aug 10, 2015)

Dang it man that looks great, Nice job. 

What temp and how long did they go for?? any Marinade or something special on them??

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 10, 2015)

Tasty looking meal, but man we need more info!


----------



## baja traveler (Aug 10, 2015)

I clicked on this to see what the lemony soy marinade is - and you left me hangin!

C'mon man - more details!


----------



## muralboy (Aug 10, 2015)

Sorry - kind of a newbie at positing

In full disclosure, i adapted this from a recipe I found on the Food & Wine website.

*INGREDIENTS *

*1 1/2 cups low­sodium soy sauce *

*1 cup mirin *

*1 cup sake *

*2 lemons, very thinly sliced *

*2 jalapeños, very thinly sliced *

*1 pound medium shrimp, shelled and deveined *

*1 pound large sea scallops *

*1. *In a glass or ceramic baking dish,combine the soy sauce with the mirin, sake, lemon slices and jalapeños.

*2. *Thread the shrimp onto 8 pairs of bamboo skewers and add them to the marinade, turning to coat. Repeat with the scallops.  Refrigerate the seafood for 30 minutes, turning once halfway through, then drain.

*3. *Brush the shrimp and scallops with oil and grill over high heat, turning once or twice, until lightly charred, about 4 minutes. Serve right away.  Grill temp set at 350 deg F.

Hope this helps.


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 11, 2015)

MB, they look delicious!


----------

